# Penang new expat



## Edcasey (Feb 3, 2016)

We are looking at possibility of relocating to Penang, we will be in Penang on April 15th for a few days - where are good places to visit to get a good understanding of expat life in Penang - where are expat hangouts?


----------



## awong82 (Oct 9, 2012)

Gurney Drive is a good place =), beach, beer, food, go to penang hill, mountain sight seeing, go on the train <Snip>

Andrew


----------

